# Help! My Mommy's up to something...



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aunties, help me! I think my crazy Mommy is up to something. What is she thinking buying me all this PINK stuff? Did she forget I'm a BOY!? :w00t: 









I mean, this toy's cute and all but don't you think it's a bit too girly for a manly man like me?? 









And what am I supposed to do with this fuzzy pink sweater that's about three sizes too small for me!?









What's up with this puppy pen? I haven't needed one of these in years!









That's got to be a typo! That bed says PRINCE, right? 









Sigh! I give up! Aunties, can you PLEASE help me figure out what's going on here??? :mellow:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the Doggie Stork is coming to Bailey!s house!!!!! And it's a girl!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee...I dunno Bailey..somethin' is up....has Mom gone off the deep end?:wacko1: This all very interesting....:chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:

The "Doggie Stork"? Good one Miss Debbie..:HistericalSmiley: I love the bows on the pen:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mommy is having a girl!!! Yah!!! :chili::chili: So excited for you. I love the stuff you bought its beautiful. 

Bailey, I think your going to be so happy so have a sister. :aktion033:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just think Bailey, you are going to be the BIG BROTHER to your new Sister and I know that you will be great at it!!! Please let us know when your new Sister arrives since we all love to see pictures of new little fluffs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... Some sweet princess is about to get spoiled! Why am I guessing that it might be a spoiled Maltese? 

I wonder what her name might be ... could the first initial be a *C* ... ? Just guessing. 

Nida, I love everything that you have gotten for some very blessed and lucky little princess! The bed and everything else is adorable.

It sure looks like sweet Bailey is going to get a new sister!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think the Doggie Stork is coming to Bailey!s house!!!!! And it's a girl!!!!! So exciting!!!!


LOL, the Doggie Stork! I like that, Debbie. And yes, I think the Doggie Stork may just be making a stop over at our house pretty soon! 



aprilb said:


> Gee...I dunno Bailey..somethin' is up....has Mom gone off the deep end?:wacko1: This all very interesting....:chili::chili::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> The "Doggie Stork"? Good one Miss Debbie..:HistericalSmiley: I love the bows on the pen:wub:


April, I do think Bailey is convinced I've gone off the deep end! He's also very confused as to why he's not allowed to attack all the new (ahem, pink) toys I keep bringing home!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Mommy is having a girl!!! Yah!!! :chili::chili: So excited for you. I love the stuff you bought its beautiful.
> 
> Bailey, I think your going to be so happy so have a sister. :aktion033:


Thank you so much! I'm having a blast buying all this girly stuff...it's so much fun! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just think Bailey, you are going to be the BIG BROTHER to your new Sister and I know that you will be great at it!!! Please let us know when your new Sister arrives since we all love to see pictures of new little fluffs.


I really do hope Bailey will be a great big brother! I'm totally expecting him to be a brat about it at first...but hoping I'm wrong! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awwww ... Some sweet princess is about to get spoiled! Why am I guessing that it might be a spoiled Maltese?
> *
> I wonder what her name might be ... could the first initial be a *C* ... ? Just guessing. *
> 
> ...


HAHA Marie! I think your guess may just be right. And yes, she will definitely be one very spoiled maltese! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like Mommy's nesting Bailey!!!!! And she sure did a great job preparing for your new baby sister. I think I could use a rest in that space she set up and be very happy:HistericalSmiley:. I love the bows too!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey - *it means that I'm coming to live with you.* :chili::chili: Yeah, all those girlie things! I'm a girl....okay, an old girl, but still, I like pink. I think everything looks so beautiful and comfortable that I'm moving in. You won't mind gaining a live in auntie instead of a little sister, will you? :innocent: Mommy and I are really good friends. :thumbsup:

Or I could be wrong and your mommy's bringing home a little bundle of joy verrrrrrrrry soon. :w00t: I ain't sayin'.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm, doesn't Carina have a little itty baby girl that we have all been drooling over? Well, maybe just me. OMG, I hope it's her, but if not I'm sure she is going to be just as special and adorable. I can't wait!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I wonder what mommy is up to? :blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't wait for the next installment. Oh joy!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*IT'S A GIRL* *!!!!! *Can't wait to hear all the details and see the cute pics  ! Congrats!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well this is exciting, a new baby girl in the SM family. Can't wait to hear more:happy:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh stop teasing and post pictures already! 

Congratulations!! I am so excited for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Congratulations Nida and Bailey!!! When's the due date?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have no idea what it could possibly mean!!! But that sure is some cute pink puppy stuff!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*Oh Bailey! This is so exciting!!! I cannot wait to meet your baby sister!*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy for you and Bailey! And I love her nest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

O goodie a new baby fluff can't wait. Tell us more


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Bailey This WIll be great for you. You Will Love it i bet.*
*First few photos i was getting worried,like whats this mommy thinkin?*
*Ok You all got me. It took the next posts for me to get it. Ha Ha! lol*

*Mommy to be i love what you got.its just adorable. Iam happy for you.*
*Wish it was me. This Girly stuff i love!*
*Nickee**


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So spill the beams already!!!!!

How wonderful! When? Who? Tell us!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maisie and Me said:


> Looks like Mommy's nesting Bailey!!!!! And she sure did a great job preparing for your new baby sister. I think I could use a rest in that space she set up and be very happy:HistericalSmiley:. I love the bows too!!!


Yesss, I've had so much fun nesting...but Bailey keeps looking at me like I'm nuts! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Bailey - *it means that I'm coming to live with you.* :chili::chili: Yeah, all those girlie things! I'm a girl....okay, an old girl, but still, I like pink. I think everything looks so beautiful and comfortable that I'm moving in. You won't mind gaining a live in auntie instead of a little sister, will you? :innocent: Mommy and I are really good friends. :thumbsup:
> 
> Or I could be wrong and your mommy's bringing home a little bundle of joy verrrrrrrrry soon. :w00t: I ain't sayin'.


We'd love for you to come live with us, Sue...hehe! Bailey says don't forget to bring his buddy, Tyler!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Johita said:


> Hmmm, doesn't Carina have a little itty baby girl that we have all been drooling over? Well, maybe just me. OMG, I hope it's her, but if not I'm sure she is going to be just as special and adorable. I can't wait!


It's not just you, Edith! I've been drooling all over Itty Bitty as well. :wub: She is just ADORABLE and oh so precious. But no, it's not her...we do LOVE her but she is a really tiny little girl and I'd be too afraid of Bailey smushing her! Love, love, LOVE Itty Bitty though! :wub:



dntdelay said:


> I wonder what mommy is up to? :blush:


Bailey says mommies are confusing! :blush:



Sylie said:


> I can't wait for the next installment. Oh joy!:wub:


I'll post more info soon! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> *IT'S A GIRL* *!!!!! *Can't wait to hear all the details and see the cute pics  ! Congrats!


Sure is!! I'll be sure to take lots and lots of pics to share with you all 



lynda said:


> Well this is exciting, a new baby girl in the SM family. Can't wait to hear more:happy:


Yes, FINALLY we'll be "legit" members of the SM family! hehe! 



eiksaa said:


> Oh stop teasing and post pictures already!
> 
> Congratulations!! I am so excited for you.
> 
> ...


Hahaha yes, sorry...I'll post pictures soon and tell you guys all about her! Thank you...I am soooo excited too!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh Congratulations Nida and Bailey!!! When's the due date?


Thank you, Laura!!! The due date is TOMORROW! :chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I have no idea what it could possibly mean!!! But that sure is some cute pink puppy stuff!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! I just LOVE cutsie girly pink stuff and I'm totally having a blast shopping for our new addition. 



MoonDog said:


> *Oh Bailey! This is so exciting!!! I cannot wait to meet your baby sister!*


Bailey says, baby WHAT!? :w00t:



sherry said:


> I'm so happy for you and Bailey! And I love her nest!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh....the due date is TOMORROW????? Congratulations. It's so exciting to be adding an itty bitty girl to the SM family. I love, love, love the princess house. :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tomorrow?!!! Ack - it can't get here soon enough....I hate waiting. So excited for you!!! Everything you bought is soooo adorable!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gabbee said:


> O goodie a new baby fluff can't wait. Tell us more


Yes, I'm soooo excited and will post more about her soon, along with some pics!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Bailey This WIll be great for you. You Will Love it i bet.*
> *First few photos i was getting worried,like whats this mommy thinkin?*
> *Ok You all got me. It took the next posts for me to get it. Ha Ha! lol*
> 
> ...


Thank you, Nickee! I love the girly pink stuff too! 



maggieh said:


> So spill the beams already!!!!!
> 
> How wonderful! When? Who? Tell us!!!


Maggie!! I'll give you a hint...you may have seen some of her pictures already!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bailey -- after a couple of years, most boys end up with a little sister to play with. Your mom is getting a new family member to join you. Believe me, you'll always be her special boy, but now you'll have a sister too.

Can't wait for more pictures -- and -- I wouldn't mind moving into that set up myself. Sue -- maybe we can flip for it. LOL

Nida -- I'm soooooooooooooooooo happy for you and sweet little Bailey.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nida, I'm honestly grinning in excitement for you    I just want to give Bailey a big ol' kiss on his fluffy head- love that pic of him! I can't wait for the actual reveal and to see pics of Bailey and his sis together. You are already such a wonderful fluff-mommy and this lil girl is going to be SO loved and spoiled in all the right ways. YAY!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I was also hoping for Iddy Biddy---I LOVE that pup!
Now my guess is from I LOVITT Maltese---i think she had one now that is related to Christine's Ana? I haven't had time to keep up w/peoples babies lately, but whoever it is Nida, they are very, very special & blessed to come & live w. you & Bailey. 
I am sooooooooooo excited & can't wait for the unveiling! Lucky us!

PS: I love your red pillow---we have similar taste at the moment!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Maggie!! I'll give you a hint...you may have seen some of her pictures already!


You're not helping! I look at puppy pictures all the time!!!!!

Can't wait for later today to see the new addition!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it Fran's little Belle of the Ball? She is soooo precious!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting: :happy: :Waiting:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

How exciting, Bailey's getting a little sister. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh yay!!!! I can hardly wait to see your new baby girl!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Nida!!! You're having a baby today!!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:

I am over-the-moon happy (and a tad jealous) for you!!!!! 

Is it that cutie pie that Fran has?????????????? I can't stand it...come on....hurry up and get her or tell us who she is!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is sorting her clothes that are too small & wanting to make a package. We need weight & measurements too! Hurry, hurry, hurry!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How exciting!!! Enjoy! Can't wait to see pics of your new little one!:chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

When does you new sister come??? this is very exciting!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Oh my gosh....the due date is TOMORROW????? Congratulations. It's so exciting to be adding an itty bitty girl to the SM family. I love, love, love the princess house. :wub:


Yup, now it's TODAY that I get to go bring her home! :chili: I'm nervous but SOOO EXCITED!!! 



babycake7 said:


> Tomorrow?!!! Ack - it can't get here soon enough....I hate waiting. So excited for you!!! Everything you bought is soooo adorable!


Thank you so much! I can't believe the day is finally here! :chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OHHHHHH I am so excited for you!!!!! Please post pictures of the new baby!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bailey -- after a couple of years, most boys end up with a little sister to play with. Your mom is getting a new family member to join you. Believe me, you'll always be her special boy, but now you'll have a sister too.
> 
> Can't wait for more pictures -- and -- I wouldn't mind moving into that set up myself. Sue -- maybe we can flip for it. LOL
> 
> Nida -- I'm soooooooooooooooooo happy for you and sweet little Bailey.


Thank you soooo much, Lynn! Bailey really will always be my special little guy and my "first born" :wub: But I just can't wait to have a little girl too! I think he will enjoy having a sibling once he settles down.



hoaloha said:


> Nida, I'm honestly grinning in excitement for you    I just want to give Bailey a big ol' kiss on his fluffy head- love that pic of him! I can't wait for the actual reveal and to see pics of Bailey and his sis together. You are already such a wonderful fluff-mommy and this lil girl is going to be SO loved and spoiled in all the right ways. YAY!!!


Awww, THANKS Marisa!!! I'm sooo excited but will admit to being a little nervous...I just hope everything goes well with Bailey and the new little one. I really want them to be best friends and enjoy each other's company! 



edelweiss said:


> OK, I was also hoping for Iddy Biddy---I LOVE that pup!
> Now my guess is from I LOVITT Maltese---i think she had one now that is related to Christine's Ana? I haven't had time to keep up w/peoples babies lately, but whoever it is Nida, they are very, very special & blessed to come & live w. you & Bailey.
> I am sooooooooooo excited & can't wait for the unveiling! Lucky us!
> 
> PS: I love your red pillow---we have similar taste at the moment!


That's a good guess, Sandi! But no...my little one isn't coming from ILovitt. I ADORE Fran's dogs and would love to have a puppy from her...but it was sooo "meant to be" for me to have my little one...she is perfect for us! :wub:



maggieh said:


> You're not helping! I look at puppy pictures all the time!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for later today to see the new addition!


Hahaa, Maggie so do I! I'm working on putting together her pictures for a reveal thread and will be posting it shortly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so I am going no-place. Just gonna' sit here & wait, so please hurry!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is it Fran's little Belle of the Ball? She is soooo precious!!!!


I've seen pictures of Belle and she is GORGEOUS!!! But nope, it's not her...although...OMG, can I get her too!!? hehe! :wub:



Summergirl73 said:


> :Waiting: :happy: :Waiting:


:rockon:



maltese#1fan said:


> How exciting, Bailey's getting a little sister. Can't wait to see pictures.


Thank you! I'll be posting pics shortly!



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh yay!!!! I can hardly wait to see your new baby girl!!!


Thanks!! It'll be sooo much fun to have a little baby girl to spoil!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> OMG! Nida!!! You're having a baby today!!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:
> 
> I am over-the-moon happy (and a tad jealous) for you!!!!!
> 
> Is it that cutie pie that Fran has?????????????? I can't stand it...come on....hurry up and get her or tell us who she is!!!


Thank you, Pat!!! :chili: I'm soooo excited! Now I'll actually have a Malt to bring to your next Puppy Party (next year!) :chili: 



edelweiss said:


> Lisi is sorting her clothes that are too small & wanting to make a package. We need weight & measurements too! Hurry, hurry, hurry!


Awwww Lisi is soooo sweet!!! From what I hear, she weighed in at right around 2 pounds at her vet appointment this week. I'll get measurements when I get her! Thank you Lisi!!! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Alvar's Mom said:


> How exciting!!! Enjoy! Can't wait to see pics of your new little one!:chili:


Getting ready to post pics very soon!



maltese manica said:


> When does you new sister come??? this is very exciting!!!


She's coming TODAY!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so excited for you.:sHa_banana::sHa_banana: I'll be here anxiously awaiting the big arrival and reveal.

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> OK, so I am going no-place. Just gonna' sit here & wait, so please hurry!


Working on the reveal thread and getting pictures together...but keep getting interrupted by work emails. Work just really gets in the way of fun sometimes :HistericalSmiley:



revakb2 said:


> I'm so excited for you.:sHa_banana::sHa_banana: I'll be here anxiously awaiting the big arrival and reveal.
> 
> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


Thank you Reva!!! :chili: I won't be getting her until tonight but I have tons of pictures from previous visits so I'll be posting them now!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

hmmm, is it a Grace maltese? I know they had a litter fathered by Cadeau. Wasn't there a little girl in that litter? so excited to see who it is!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow... Congratulations !!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the new pink stuff. Such beautiful items. Where did you get all those cool items ? I am so excited for you. You must be so happy !!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Johita said:


> hmmm, is it a Grace maltese? I know they had a litter fathered by Cadeau. Wasn't there a little girl in that litter? so excited to see who it is!!


Hey, you are good! I think you got it here.:chili::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh how fun!! I think you are getting a little sister Bailey!! I'm so excited for you and Mommy and can't wait to see pictures!! Everything looks super cozy for the new addition!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Johita said:


> hmmm, is it a Grace maltese? I know they had a litter fathered by Cadeau. Wasn't there a little girl in that litter? so excited to see who it is!!


Hahaa Edith! VERY good guess. I LOVE those puppies and have been watching them grow up...they are gorgeous, aren't they? But nope...this little one isn't from Grace Maltese. 



poochie2 said:


> Wow... Congratulations !!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE all the new pink stuff. Such beautiful items. Where did you get all those cool items ? I am so excited for you. You must be so happy !!!:wub:


Thank you!! I got a lot of this stuff from HomeGoods!



edelweiss said:


> Hey, you are good! I think you got it here.:chili::chili::thumbsup:


Nooope...keep guessing! OR go check out the other thread I just posted! :chili:hehe. 



lmillette said:


> Oh how fun!! I think you are getting a little sister Bailey!! I'm so excited for you and Mommy and can't wait to see pictures!! Everything looks super cozy for the new addition!


Thanks Lindsay!!! We are sooo excited!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay everyone, I posted another thread to introduce Bailey's little sister. Here it is: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-baileys-baby-sister-finally.html#post2261882


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, the picture of Bailey in the pink princess bed is KILLING me it's so funny. Love that boy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> OK, the picture of Bailey in the pink princess bed is KILLING me it's so funny. Love that boy!


Hahaha Pam, I also love that picture! The funny thing is that Bailey has a blue cabin type bed that is just like this...but he refuses to ever go in it. Of course when I bring out this Princess bed, he can't get enough of it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Bailey has the sweetest face!:wub: I just wanna hug him and kiss on him!!

Congrats on your little sister Bailey!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Little girls are so much fun!

Btw, where did you get the princess bed? I've been looking for one everywhere for Sophie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Little girls are so much fun!
> 
> Btw, where did you get the princess bed? I've been looking for one everywhere for Sophie!
> 
> ...


Ashley, I got the princess bed from HomeGoods! They always have some really great pet stuff...so if you have one nearby, definitely check it out!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nida, I missed this thread. OMG, he is so cute! :wub::wub: what a doll face Bailey is...don't tell Bailey but I love the pink stuff....I think you better name her PINK...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL Nida....everything looks great and you're all ready for the new baby. Bailey it's going to get cosy in that bed soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I love this picture so much!!! :wub:


----------

